# vivarium air vents, where best to place them?



## deedee71 (Mar 28, 2010)

hello, me again :blush:

just putting some air vents in the vivarium, my questions are;

1 should they go on the cool side or hot side? (i think cold side?)

2 should they go at the top or bottom ? (i think top?)

what do you reckon?
viv is for leopard geckos. 

thanks lots in advance.

dee x


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

personally i am gonna put one at either end and top and bottom. that way warm air rises and goes out of the top vent but in process natural convection will draw fresh air in from the bottom.


----------



## deedee71 (Mar 28, 2010)

hello

many thanks, i'll try that.

dee x


----------

